# Werte in einem Intervall zählen



## rIpP3r (30. Sep 2010)

Hallo
ich benötige momentan eine Java-Klasse, die zählt, wie oft einzelne Werte in einem bestimmten Zeitraum auftauchen. Die Klasse sollte u.a. die möglichkeit haben (konfigurierbar) ob veraltete Werte gelöscht werden.

Aber ich weis nicht wie ich das machen soll...?

Lg
rIpP3r


----------



## Der Müde Joe (30. Sep 2010)

>Aber ich weis nicht wie ich das machen soll...?

Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage)


----------



## rIpP3r (30. Sep 2010)

warum verschiebt ihr das Thema ?!
Das hat nix mit irgendwelchen "Hausaufgaben" zutuen.


----------



## SlaterB (30. Sep 2010)

das ist auch allgemein so ein Fach für 
'ich habe folgende Aufgabe, habe sonst nichts beizutragen, bitte fertige Lösungen oder andere Unterstützung posten'


----------



## rIpP3r (30. Sep 2010)

ich will keine fertigen lösungen sondern nur ein stichwort mit dem ich was anfangen kann


----------



## SlaterB (30. Sep 2010)

> '[..] fertige Lösungen ODER andere Unterstützung posten'
-> 
'ich will keine fertigen lösungen'
..


fange doch einfach viel einfacher an, programmiere erstmal nur ein Zeitraum/Invervall,
nichts mit Werten, nichts mit zählen, nichts mit konfigurieren

poste was du hast, soweit du kommst, dann verstehen andere schon viel eher, worum es überhaupt geht,
wenn du gar nichts hast hat Der Müde Joe schon ein Stichwort gepostet, ein anderes wäre 'class'


----------



## fastjack (30. Sep 2010)

> wie oft einzelne Werte in einem bestimmten Zeitraum auftauchen



also müßtest Du die Einträge zusammen mit einem bestimmten Zeitidentifikator speichern.



> die möglichkeit haben (konfigurierbar)



z.B. durch Properties, Startparameter, boolean-Flaggen etc.



> ob veraltete Werte gelöscht werden



Wie oben konfigurierbarer Zeitwert, der vermerkt, ab wann ein Eintrag veraltet ist.


----------



## fastjack (30. Sep 2010)

Der Clou daran ist wahrscheinlich die Methode zum berechnen, welche Werte zwischen zwei Datumsangaben liegen.


----------

